# Water logged walker



## Skeeter brewer (Oct 10, 2015)

This walking stick started its life on the bottom side of the withlocoochee river waterlogged after being dried out and a lot of sanding it has come to life


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I have collected a number of sticks from creek beds. Sticks that have been submerged and exposed to the elements like that develope a lot of character.

I see you are new to the forum; welcome.


----------



## Skeeter brewer (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you I am working on my 2nd walking stick now another river find
This is how I am fighting early onset Alzheimer's I was just diagnosed recently and am only 46.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I am sorry to hear of your battle with Alzheimer's. Fight as hard as you can and never give up. I surmise from the picture of your stick you are a believer; take to heart Peter's words to the churches "humble yourselves under the mighty hand of God, that He may exalt you in due time, casting all your care upon Him, for He cares for you."

Do you have any idea what kind of wood your sticks are?


----------



## Skeeter brewer (Oct 10, 2015)

The wood in that one I am not sure of its very light but that is not uncommon for a piece of wood that has been underwater for a long time then dried out my current project is a piece of cypress from the river I actually have to work it before it dries


----------



## Skeeter brewer (Oct 10, 2015)

The wood in that one I am not sure of its very light but that is not uncommon for a piece of wood that has been underwater for a long time then dried out my current project is a piece of cypress from the river I actually have to work it before it dries


----------



## Skeeter brewer (Oct 10, 2015)

The wood in that one I am not sure of its very light but that is not uncommon for a piece of wood that has been underwater for a long time then dried out my current project is a piece of cypress from the river I actually have to work it before it dries


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

If you work it before it dries does it bend much when it dries ?


----------



## Skeeter brewer (Oct 10, 2015)

When they have been in the water that long they are so heavy coming out of the water they might nut would not guarantee it would have to be a slow steady pressure with a controlled dry which would be hard to achieve without killing a water Bill or wasting a lot of water but still have the problem of trying to d Dry it like that


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome Skeeter! Nice looking stick.

I'll be praying for you.

Rodney


----------

